# Soldador DIY super fácil a 5V!



## faacuunndoo (Ago 27, 2011)

Lo encontré en instructables:






http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Cold-Heat-soldering-iron/

Tengo una pregunta se puede quemar la fuente???
Lo básico es armar un "sandwich" con metal,mina de lápiz negro (de escribir no de color),mica (o cualquier material no conductivo resistente al calor), mina de lapiz y metal.
AVISO: No creo que funcione con el usb, porque necesita mucha corriente. la pueden sacar de una fuente de pc. Lo ponen dentro de algún soldador viejo y a practicar soldando. Miren el original para entenderlo más con más imagenes, está en inglés pero con las imágenes se entiende.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 29, 2011)

excelente amiguito, tambien podriamos recuperar algunos componentes o cambiarlos, nunca pense que fuera tan facil, gracias por traernoslo aca .


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 29, 2011)

Soldador DIY, nunca lo he oído hablar, alguien me explica que es ?

graciasss^^


----------



## faacuunndoo (Ago 30, 2011)

es un soldador casero!


----------



## Imzas (Ago 30, 2011)

faacuunndoo dijo:


> es un soldador casero!


... para componentes de montaje superficial, muy pequeñooss


----------



## faacuunndoo (Ago 31, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> ... para componentes de montaje superficial, muy pequeñooss



nono!! revisá la página original! muestra como se usa!


----------



## Imzas (Sep 3, 2011)

mmm, pense que diy era montaje superficial.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 3, 2011)

jeje no, es_ Do It Yourself_.


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 3, 2011)

oK ya creo que lo he pillado, es un soldador pero antes de tener una resistencia térmica, lo que hace es que al pegar los 2 hierrillos , calienta y crea la soldadura, somo si fuera una soldadura de electrodos..

¿ me equivoco ? si es así por favor que alguien me lo explique ¡¡

saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 13, 2019)

Les muestro mi cautin casero. Funciona muy bien, lleva 2 bipin


----------

